# Post youre Set up thread?



## nepenthes_ak (Dec 22, 2006)

Their should be one at least... right now all I have is an empty 10 gallon tank.

:shock:


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh yeah!! Already one right here: http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3576 8)


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok i will start with few pics of my setup, will look for some more pic when i have them


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## wuwu (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Ian (Dec 24, 2006)

Why are these setups so dam organised :-o

I will get a shot of mine up soon


----------



## Rob Byatt (Dec 24, 2006)

Well here's my bug room ! This was taken a few months ago so things have changed a little, as they regularly do - I regularly re-organise the shelves - there are more mantids in there now; new species breed, old ones die/ mature etc.

I need more space though !!!!!


----------



## stevesm (Mar 13, 2007)

It amazes me how many mantids you people keep  I only want one or two. In all honesty I only have room for a couple anyway.


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 13, 2007)

no way as impressive as some of your guys but it does the job






and after an ooth hatch...






i have some net cages ect for the larger adults but ill have to take pics in the morn of those!

this is just 'the cuboard' have some leafys in the right hand side, but theyll prolly be moving house soon! so more room for mantids i suppose!

bottom shelf is mainly for livefood and my chillean rose theo


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice pics guys!


----------

